# Probleme mit Abit AB9 Quad GT



## sany93 (5. August 2010)

Hi.

ich habe ein Dickes Problem.

ich ahbe mir ein Abit Ab9 Quad Gt gekauft, es gibt keine garantie da ich es ersteigert habe.

ich habe mir von Abit das neuste Bios runtergeladen udn es mit dem Programm neu geflasht.

und seit dem geht nichts mehr.

ich habe auf dem diesplay nur eine 9.0 dannkurz 9.9, dann startet es neu und läuft, aber es passiert nichts.

ich habe jede erdenkliche möglichkeit versucht das Bios zurück zu sehten.

mit der bat, mit dem schlater und dem Jumper.

aber nichts geht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir würde erhlich gesagt ein stein vom herzen fallen wenn ihr mir bei dem Problem helfen koennt.

Danke im Vorraus

mfg Sany


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Lief es denn mit dem alten BIOS überhaupt mal? Welche CPU hast Du drauf? Hast Du mal einen cmos-Reset probiert? Steht im Handbuch irgendwo im Anhang, was die 9.9 bedeuten soll?


----------



## sany93 (10. August 2010)

Ich habe nur das Bord erstiegert oder jegiliche bedinungs anleitung usw.

ich habe einen Intel Dual Core E5200 ;; 4 GB Kingston DDR2 Speicher, es lief mit dem Bios Chip der Drin ist, 2 tage, dann habe ich das Update bei Abit gedonwloadet und nach den Flashen den restart gemacht, dann ging nichts mehr. :s ..


----------

